# Expatriate Research of British expats in HK



## jwhill

Hi Everyone,

My name is Jonathan Hill and I am working with 4 other students from Plymouth University (UK) studying Geography.

Over the next few weeks we shall be conducting fieldwork in HK regarding the Motivational factors initiating expats emigration to HK, the intergration of expats into HK society and culture and opinions of expats about expat hotspots.

We are looking to conduct interviews with expatriates lasting about 30 minutes in length from the 31st August until the midday 4th September 2014.

Any help/participation would be greatly appreciated.

We welcome any questions and concerns you may have. Please don't hesitate to ask.

Thank you very much for your time, I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards
Jonathan Hill


----------

